# gothic dagger



## hellize (May 19, 2020)

Did you won a duel today? Did you defend a maiden with questionable honor from a shady cutthroat in the gutter with an empty purse, as it turned out, just to receive a well earned slap from the client-less "virgin"? Did you chase a brat down the alley, who just stole your almost fresh fish, which you have just stolen from the vendor a minute ago? Did you help a tired, drunken dwarf relieve his back pain, unburdening him of that heavy chest of his, just to run into his not too friendly clanfolk at the next corner? Did you haggle with the madame to get a better price on the "merchandise", just to realize you were not quite welcome in the cloister. Did you manage to stab a dragon's tongue with all your might, pinning the beast to an oak tree, just to find out, that was the wrong end of the now hysterically infuriated creature and that was also not his tongue?
Well now... if the answer is no, then my friend, all you have to do is...




I have a just finished this gothic dagger.
It is 50 cm / 20 inch long, with a 30 cm / 12 inch long blade, forged of 5160. The handle is made of stacked leather, treated with acrilic (it is waterproof) with forged crossguard and pommel.
The point of balance is exactly on the crossguard!
The scabbard is made of thick cow hide.


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 19, 2020)

very cool, I like it a lot


----------



## hellize (May 20, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> very cool, I like it a lot


Thanks


----------



## milkbaby (May 20, 2020)

That's AWESOME! The dagger and sheath are also quite nice too.  

Are the guard and pommel 5160 too or some mild steel?


----------



## kbright (May 20, 2020)

Your grind lines look straight, and the fuller too. Good job bringing the balance back, these want to be blade heavy. Nice job!


----------



## hellize (May 20, 2020)

milkbaby said:


> That's AWESOME! The dagger and sheath are also quite nice too.
> 
> Are the guard and pommel 5160 too or some mild steel?


Thanks! 
Oh no, only blade is 5160. Making those accessories of real steel would be a nightmare!


----------



## hellize (May 20, 2020)

kbright said:


> Your grind lines look straight, and the fuller too. Good job bringing the balance back, these want to be blade heavy. Nice job!


Thanks!  
Yeah, double edged stuff are usually a real suffering to grind symmetrically.
The balance is due to the long grip and the counterweight mostly, but the tricky part was to estimate the weight of the future leather disks. Luck helped a lot here


----------

